# 05 Frontier Radio Removal



## acidwolf (Jul 14, 2005)

Well other then geting a flat headed screwdriver and start sticking it and prying places on the dash. Anyone know how to get the radio out of a frontier? I've looked around and there is real no obvious way to do it. I can't find any screws anywhere. So i need to pry something off. 

I've already removed the center cupholders and trim piece around the shifter but still have not found anything..

Any ideas?


----------



## nixpa (Jul 13, 2005)

*radio removal*



acidwolf said:


> Well other then geting a flat headed screwdriver and start sticking it and prying places on the dash. Anyone know how to get the radio out of a frontier? I've looked around and there is real no obvious way to do it. I can't find any screws anywhere. So i need to pry something off.
> 
> I've already removed the center cupholders and trim piece around the shifter but still have not found anything..
> 
> Any ideas?


I just removed my radio from my 2005 Frontier crew cab to install a FM direct connector...To get access, carefully pry up the storage tray on the center top of the dash above the radio (start at the front sides). Once this is removed, there is one screw you will see at the top below where the tray was that you just removed. Take out the screw and the entire molding around the radio/AC vents/ controls pulls out. There are four screws that secure the radio to a rack , 2 at the top and 2 at the bottom. Just be careful not to disconnect the passenger aribag warning light sensor near the bottom left of the molding that you pulled out. Hope this helps.


----------

